# Starting New Club in Monroe County



## hawg dawg (Oct 16, 2015)

Up for lease is 368 acres in Monroe County Ga. On Johnstonville rd. It is mostly cut over land with planted pines that are about 1.5 years old. It has hardwood SMZ 's running through it, with a Gas line on the North side of the property. This property  has good potential. Needing a good group of guys. Looking for 16 hunters at $400 Call Scott 678-544-1326


----------



## hawg dawg (Oct 16, 2015)

Right now I am trying to just cover lease cost. If majority wants to pay more fine with me. I had to start some where.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Oct 16, 2015)

We have property just down the road from your property. Good luck finding people!


----------



## downwind (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm interested but since the season has started what if you don't get all the members you need?


----------



## hawg dawg (Oct 22, 2015)

no one


----------



## quality hunter (Oct 22, 2015)

I think you would have better luck getting members with 6 or 7 members. That's really crowded on clear cut land.


----------



## MathewsZXT85 (Oct 30, 2015)

I just tried to call you Scott, I'm very interested. Count me in


----------



## browning4677 (Nov 1, 2015)

Myself and fiance are interested. Pm me and we'd be more than willing to come by and take a look


----------



## mattech (Nov 4, 2015)

Is this for next year?


----------



## hawg dawg (Nov 7, 2015)

Club is full..thanks


----------



## basshunter57 (Dec 29, 2015)

Interested in a turkey only member this spring??


----------

